# Dog age in human years



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I found this and thought it was kind of cool and fun, so I figured I should share it here:

Dog Age in Human Years Chart | Blogoncherry

What do you think? Im not sure how accurate it is, but it's fun.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm according to that I have one that is around 20 and one that's around 54. Very interesting!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

That is really cool! That means China is about 17 and Duckie is 4! So cute.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, Milo is 24, Penny is 54 and Kati is pushing 80!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Mac is 30 and Maggie is 49. He acts way younger than 30! I guess maybe that depends on the 30 yr old.....yeah, nevermind...

:tongue:


----------



## senza.nome (Jan 21, 2009)

Interesting... Bonita is approx. 12 months, still a newbie.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks RM. I always like to look at fun stuff like this.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

That's awesome, thanks rm! :smile:


----------

